# Sonax BSD... Do I really need to wax?



## Jason DC5

Haven't posted in a very long time but felt the need to after using Sonax BSD.

So I've purchased a 2010 BMW 120d in alpine white just a month ago and because of this I've recently got back into detailing and started building up my collection. After reading the rave reviews about Sonax BSD I decided to get some and try it out!

Now the car, as said, I've had for 1 month and I've only now had the chance to give it a full detail. From the looks of when I first picked it up its never been looked after by a detailing enthusiast as it was quite grubby and paint felt really rough. So, at a guess, it's never seen a coat of wax/sealant. Anyway I've now fully washed, clayed, de-tared, fall out removed and polished etc which brought it up amazing! Now I still haven't put any wax or sealant on it. It's only had 2 coats of BSD applied on a dry car and buffed off. Car looked amazing and it added a lot of gloss. Never thought I could get white to shine like this!

Luckily it's just started pouring down with rain so, of course, I had to check out the beading  here's what I found:

















So my question is do I NEED to apply a dedicated wax or sealant as, from the looks of it, BSD is providing some amazing beading and protection of its own.

So if I were to use BSD after every wash, as a drying aid and as a LSP once dried, is it all 1 would need to add to a car. Car gets washed at least once every week or 2.

Thoughts?


----------



## steveo3002

havent bothered waxing sinse i got bsd ....it lasts several washes no problem so yeah if you top it up after every wash it should be all good


----------



## MagpieRH

BSD is a spray wax/sealant, so no, you don't *need* to put anything underneath it. I think my Volvo has spent about 9 months protected purely by BSD as the wax I had on before had effectively gone.

Then again, you don't *need* wax at all. It's a personal preference


----------



## Jason DC5

Pics are coming out poor for some reason


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Same boat as everyone above.
I haven't waxed my car for ages. It just has bsd after every other wash.


----------



## James_R

BSD is all you need chief. :thumb:

If you like it, it's protecting, so stick with it.
You can get a good couple of months of daily driving without really having to top it up in fairness

I have a White CR-Z, and used BSD on it last year.
Car is mainly garaged at moment, and only comes out in dry weather now.


----------



## turbosnoop

I can get 6 weeks or so out of BSD. However my go to wax is 476. Not sure if I'd rather just put that on and get a good few months. I don't find BSD particularly enjoyable to use. I could use megs uqw and get a little less protection but its a doddle to use


----------



## wanner69

Bsd is superb but you still can't beat applying and removing a boutique wax product, it's therapeutic


----------



## rik220

I used it tonight on my GF's white F20 1 series. It was raining so after second wash, I sprayed onto the wet bodywork and spread in straight lines with my Megs MF wash mitt then rinsed the whole car with the pressure washer again. Came out there to glorious beading in the rain.


----------



## Jason DC5

I did read about people having a few issues with regards to using BSD but I found it so easy. The spray bottle is very poor but otherwise all was ok, be it a wet or dry surface. I believe the newer formula, which I have, is a lot easer to use.

I'm glad about not needing waxes and/or sealants as I just can't see the point... It's 1 of the best detailing products out there IMO


----------



## rik220

Jason DC5 said:


> I'm glad about not needing waxes and/or sealants as I just can't see the point... It's 1 of the best detailing products out there IMO


Sonax NPT is better again. Total artwork

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...essories/colour-restorer/?549992080&0&cc5_755


----------



## Hufty

Bsd protects your lovely wax finish nicely. You probably only need to wax twice a year if you use it after washing. I think the finish is a bit sterile on its own but over something is great and the beading you can't fault I use it mixed with cgv7


----------



## shine247

It is one of few products on here that really does speak for itself. Anyone could pick a bottle up and see the difference with hardly any effort.
I will still use my nice sealants /waxes but there will always be a place for BSD.


----------



## BerkerCELIK

This video of mine was uploaded two months ago, and since then I did not apply any more coats of BSD. It had 3 washes during the last 2 months and believe me it still rocks!

I am considering to apply Gtechniq CSL or Nanolex Si3d after a yearly good polish and what not, but I am still a bit ichy towards "nano" world. I tend to keep things easy. Maybe due to being lazy in some regard.

If you are the guy like me, you do not "need" to apply anything. But you may enjoy even putting a layer of wax anyways.


----------



## Jason DC5

Great vid, the water behaviour is EXACTLY how my car looked  I did enjoy applying wax's and sealants from time to time but it's got me thinking if I'm wasting my time...


----------



## chewy_

Your probably wasting your time if great water behaviour is your thing. For little cost BSD can't be beat. Come the summer though, just remember that BSD doesn't look near as glossy as some other QD's out there.


----------



## Jason DC5

chewy_ said:


> Your probably wasting your time if great water behaviour is your thing. For little cost BSD can't be beat. Come the summer though, just remember that BSD doesn't look near as glossy as some other QD's out there.


TBH I found it didn't detract any gloss from when it was machine polished. If anything after the second coat it really did look stunning.

I'm happy to loose a tidy bit of gloss if it protects the finish underneath better and makes keeping it clean easier. I've owned 3 white cars now and they're a bugger!


----------



## sevenfourate

First time Sonax user today. WHAT AN AWESOME product...and what a joy to apply !

I can well see why people wont even consider traditional waxing any longer. Is like cheating to apply, so if it has any sort of longevity its an even bigger winner..........


----------



## chewy_

Jason DC5 said:


> TBH I found it didn't detract any gloss from when it was machine polished. If anything after the second coat it really did look stunning.
> 
> I'm happy to loose a tidy bit of gloss if it protects the finish underneath better and makes keeping it clean easier. I've owned 3 white cars now and they're a bugger!


Tell me about it, mine's black. I can see the swirl marks appearing wash after wash


----------



## fethead

I always get smearing after using BSD. I have a dark car and its always there after using it. I now use it after free rinsing to dry the car and then go over the car with Mitchell & King QD to add smoothness and get rid of the smears. This way I get the smoothness of M&K QD and the beading effect (somewhat) of BSD.

Richard


----------



## Gixxer6

Last year October I winter prepped my car and used BH Finis and then through the winter months the car had only 2 or 3 washes and after drying I used BSD. The car hasn't been washed since January and I still get good water beading, that's pretty good going for roughly 3 months. BSD is a great product, good performance and economical too.

Next to try: Polymer Netshield


----------



## lemansblue92

Used it today on My sisters 65 plate 3 series. I was asked to remove some minor damage quite possibly caused by the £3 car wash she uses. The car appeared to have no protection beforehand, so after machine polishing I did consider applying wax by hand as like others I find this to be quite therapeutic, however with time being a factor BSD did the job nicely.


----------



## shine247

This is today after an application two weeks ago. The car has been washed since. No wax for a good couple of months on this part.

Compared to other cars parked which were just wet!


----------



## A&J

nice beads :thumb:


----------



## madstaff

Whats the best sort of microfibre cloth people recommend to use with BSD??

A short pile one with a bit of bite, or a nice soft fluffy one??


----------



## alan hanson

find nice soft ling pile as with short i tend to spread and chase it round the car more


----------



## dstill

I've only recently started using BSD after Euro Car Parts had it on offer so i thought i'd give it a go. Got three bottles delivered for £5.50 a bottle.

After using it i i'm significantly impressed and was amazed at the beading it produced.:thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop

Anyone know if BSD provides any UV protection? Many waxes claim too


----------



## robertdon777

I do find OCW a bit easier to use than this but both are great


----------



## euge07

rik220 said:


> I used it tonight on my GF's white F20 1 series. It was raining so after second wash, I sprayed onto the wet bodywork and spread in straight lines with my Megs MF wash mitt then rinsed the whole car with the pressure washer again. Came out there to glorious beading in the rain.


anyone else apply BSD like this?


----------



## pt1

Bsd really is a game changer,i was amazed first time I used it.beading is brilliant 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl

euge07 said:


> anyone else apply BSD like this?


No, and there's really no need for a second rinse after application. You can use BSD to good effect as a drying aid. Spray on after you've rinsed your car shampoo and wipe with a MF drying towel. Job done.


----------



## rik220

neilmcl said:


> No, and there's really no need for a second rinse after application. You can use BSD to good effect as a drying aid. Spray on after you've rinsed your car shampoo and wipe with a MF drying towel. Job done.


There is when you apply it wet as I did, as rising again eliminates smears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

I recently got a pot of OCD Nebula, which is amazing in itself, but being a show wax I was not expecting much in terms of longevity, so at wash time a week after application I finished up with my normal spritz of BSD and the result was just fantastic, wonderful gloss. Been using BSD for about a year now and I know that using it after every wash is probably a bit ott but I find it gives a wonderful finish and is really quick and easy to apply, spray on, rub in, flip the towel and buff off, done.


----------



## MrNad

BSD is great given the price point it's at, and I suppose if you were using it regularly there may well be no need for waxing. That said, different waxes may well help bring out the flake/gloss/shine from your well-prepped paint that BSD might not.

I'm an ardent fan of BSD and after reading through a thread on here, have recently started experimenting with mixing BSD with other QDs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamvr619

Can this go over an all in one if so any suggestions for a light cutting all in one pls


----------



## spursfan

adamvr619 said:


> Can this go over an all in one if so any suggestions for a light cutting all in one pls


Try this , got some good reviews on here recently

http://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/cleanser-polish

Kev


----------



## cargainz

I'm a huge fan of BSD but in my own opinion BSD isn't enough to protect your paint against the harsh elements and provide the gloss that a wax provides. Given the harsh winter (road salt, grime etc) and little opportunities to clean the car, I would never leave it without a wax.

I have the super-durable DSW and March will be the 5th month since I applied it and its going strong.










I do maintenance washes every 7-10 days then use a QD (BSD or EZ Gloss Boss) as a drying aid. There is a difference on my car with Double-Speed as the base protection vs the wife's car (had cleanser polish then inferior waxes).

To those of you that have tried BSD alone, give the car a decon then set a durable wax as base protection. You will see the difference particularly over the harsh winter with salt etc.


----------



## Rayaan

I found another way to apply it

Spray about 5 sprays onto a quarter MF, rub it all over the car and done. 

Uses much less product and still seems to work!


----------



## SKY

Rayaan said:


> I found another way to apply it
> 
> Spray about 5 sprays onto a quarter MF, rub it all over the car and done.
> 
> Uses much less product and still seems to work!


Ditto I do the same after I had a poor first few attempts with streaks and hazing.

I also use 2 squirts per panel on the sides and 5 for boot and roof. 
I also change the MF halfway round the car for a new one.

I love the product:thumb:


----------



## Andysp

BSD has been my go to detailer/spray wax since i delved into the murky world of detailing!

car is fully decontaminated twice a year,in winter Collinite 476 or BH DSW then every other wash topped up with BSD,never had a problem with application,i know people say it can be grabby and difficult to work for a QD but as a spray wax it's pretty easy.

Saying that i've just bought some CG V7 to add to the mix and see what all the hype is about home brew detailers.

In short,you can get away without using a LSP just using BSD, for me personally wax first then BSD after,job done!


----------



## Andysp

BSD has been my go to detailer/spray wax since i delved into the murky world of detailing!

car is fully decontaminated twice a year,in winter Collinite 476 or BH DSW then every other wash topped up with BSD,never had a problem with application,i know people say it can be grabby and difficult to work for a QD but as a spray wax it's pretty easy.

Saying that i've just bought some CG V7 to add to the mix and see what all the hype is about home brew detailers.

In short,you can get away without using a LSP just using BSD, for me personally wax first then BSD after,job done!


----------



## footfistart

I use bsd but the white version.... Which seems to smear a bit. But it's great. I have Gtechniq c1 and I use bsd on top. It's great stuff. Just wish it didn't smear.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

First play with Sonax BSD today. 

The car was a daily driver and no time for a proper deep-clean, but it was pre-washed with Surfex, then 2BM with G3 BodyPrep shampoo, so it came up reasonably clean.

I used the BSD as a drying aid, the same way I usually use AG AquaWax. So I (gently and carefully) removed about half of the final rinse water using an AG Flexi Water blade on the flat panels, then gave one spray of BSD per door and 2 each for bonnet and roof, working it in and around using a damp MF cloth.

I understand what people say about BSD being “grabby” as it is a slightly heavier, more viscous liquid than a spray wax, but it just required a little more pushing round the paintwork. Very little in the way of buffing required and the paint feels smooth to the touch afterwards.

Of the other products that I can compare it to, the overall effect is more glassy and shiny than AG Aquawax, but I think AquaWax gives a lovely soft wax glow and a slightly better look overall. I guess it would depend on the paint colour. From what I have read, I expect that BSD will last much longer than the 1-2 weeks of beading and shine you typically get from Aquawax.

BSD gives a similar level of paintwork gloss to AG Topaz, but seems to work less well on rubber and trim, which is darkened and glossed nicely by Topaz . Topaz would typically last around a month or so in use.

I haven’t used much in the way of other, proper, QD’s, although I have the Autoglym Rapid Detailer and the PowerMaxed Quick Detailer. I did intend trying to mix BSD with other QD’s and Aquawax as others have done, but I was honestly surprised how easy it was to use straight out of the bottle after all the reports of grabbiness I have read.

This afternoon, I got to wash and BSD my own car and it went on quick and easily again. BSD really looks good on metallic silver.

I’m impressed !!


----------



## GleemSpray

It rained pretty much all day Sunday here, after putting BSD on both cars Saturday.

Watched the rain sliding off easily and the epic beading and ,today, both cars look surprisingly clean and shiny, even though they were both driven in torrential rain Sunday. There is less road dirt than i would have expected to see.

I can now see why people get so excited by BSD, especially at £10 a bottle.


----------



## RICH2508

Even better when you can get it for less than £6 from time to time at ECP!


----------



## cargainz

GleemSpray said:


> I can now see why people get so excited by BSD, especially at £10 a bottle.


Its also 750ml compared to other QDs that are 500ml.



RICH2508 said:


> Even better when you can get it for less than £6 from time to time at ECP!


This. ECP's huge purchasing power allows then to do 25%,30% and even 69% off at xmas.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

If you buy the 5litre bottle it would be the equivalent of paying £5.24 for the 750ml bottle.


----------



## chongo

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you buy the 5litre bottle it would be the equivalent of paying £5.24 for the 750ml bottle.


Can you get the 5litre bottle from ECP.:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I don't know. The first seller that came up was CYC selling it at £34.95


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> Can you get the 5litre bottle from ECP.:thumb:


Get in touch with Imran, he used to have this in his Savers Choice store so might be some going, none showing on line though ? I've still got best part of 9 litres


----------



## cargainz

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you buy the 5litre bottle it would be the equivalent of paying £5.24 for the 750ml bottle.





chongo said:


> Can you get the 5litre bottle from ECP.:thumb:





Andy from Sandy said:


> I don't know. The first seller that came up was CYC selling it at £34.95


From CYC you would still need to add postage so can't beat ECP sale (as ECP do free delivery or you can click and collect).


----------



## Andy from Sandy

How long will you have to wait for ECP to have a sale on BSD?

Quite honestly if I want something I usually need it and don't buy because of a sale.


----------



## Mcpx

Andy from Sandy said:


> How long will you have to wait for ECP to have a sale on BSD?
> 
> Quite honestly if I want something I usually need it and don't buy because of a sale.


ECP *ALWAYS* have a sale on. I don't think I've ever bought anything from there without at least 25% off, it's the only thing that makes them competitive on price


----------



## Andy from Sandy

At present ECP are selling BSD at £10.99, 23% off. Others are claiming they only paid around £5.

My real question is how often does ECP sell BSD at £5?

At £10.99 it is around twice the price that CYC are selling the 5 ltr bottle, putting aside delivery.


----------



## shine247

Andy from Sandy said:


> At present ECP are selling BSD at £10.99, 23% off. Others are claiming they only paid around £5.
> 
> My real question is how often does ECP sell BSD at £5?
> 
> At £10.99 it is around twice the price that CYC are selling the 5 ltr bottle, putting aside delivery.


It used to be a bit over £5 about a year back, it has crept up since but still a decent price with DHL delivery.

I still have plenty and it has a 5 year shelf life quoted on the bottle. Doubt we will see circa £5 again but you never know. No doubt the euro plays a part.


----------



## Mcpx

Last time I bought it was 6+ months ago at around £7.99 a bottle, £5.60 ish with 30% off. It was out of stock at the time so I ordered a few bottles to make the delivery worthwhile. I think the price has gone up a lot in the last few months since it has become more popular. Even at the higher price it's still cheaper than many other qd products that are nowhere near as good.


----------



## GleemSpray

shine247 said:


> It used to be a bit over £5 about a year back, it has crept up since but still a decent price with DHL delivery.
> 
> I still have plenty and it has a 5 year shelf life quoted on the bottle. Doubt we will see circa £5 again but you never know. No doubt the euro plays a part.


How long do you find a bottle of BSD lasts ?

I know its a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question, but roughly how many cars from a bottle ?

The bottle i just bought has only gone down a millimetre or two after coating two cars, so i expect it will last me a good long time.


----------



## shine247

GleemSpray said:


> How long do you find a bottle of BSD lasts ?
> 
> I know its a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question, but roughly how many cars from a bottle ?
> 
> The bottle i just bought has only gone down a millimetre or two after coating two cars, so i expect it will last me a good long time.


That must be the most appropriate question you could ask me today of all days. That is because today I had my first empty bottle of bsd and thought I have actually got an empty bottle of something for once. :lol: But I cheated because the 160ml I had I mixed with another product due to liking the result. I can say BSD goes a heck of a long way as you have found. I only mixed it to improve the other product really but they complimented each other and the mix is my favourite.


----------



## cargainz

Andy from Sandy said:


> How long will you have to wait for ECP to have a sale on BSD?
> 
> Quite honestly if I want something I usually need it and don't buy because of a sale.


ECP have sales on all the time but if you need BSD get it. It will usually work out 50% of the price of a regular QD as most of them are priced around £15.



Andy from Sandy said:


> At present ECP are selling BSD at £10.99, 23% off. Others are claiming they only paid around £5.
> 
> My real question is how often does ECP sell BSD at £5?
> 
> At £10.99 it is around twice the price that CYC are selling the 5 ltr bottle, putting aside delivery.


Your math is still wrong as you are not factoring in any discount code and free delivery:wave:

From ECP
Using code weekend30
£7.69 for a 750ml bottle

From CYC
£34.95 plus £5 for delivery equaling £7.99 per litre. 5 litres of BSD might be a bit too much for the regular Joe considering how long the 750 Ml bottle lasts.


----------



## cargainz

GleemSpray said:


> How long do you find a bottle of BSD lasts ?
> 
> I know its a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question, but roughly how many cars from a bottle ?
> 
> The bottle i just bought has only gone down a millimetre or two after coating two cars, so i expect it will last me a good long time.





shine247 said:


> That must be the most appropriate question you could ask me today of all days. That is because today I had my first empty bottle of bsd and thought I have actually got an empty bottle of something for once. :lol: But I cheated because the 160ml I had I mixed with another product due to liking the result. I can say BSD goes a heck of a long way as you have found. I only mixed it to improve the other product really but they complimented each other and the mix is my favourite.


I have used a tiny bit of BSD and gone through a bottle of EZ Gloss Boss (mainly on wife's car). I got a free replacement for the Gloss Boss as it had dye separation issues but I have been amazed by BSD.

It is very thick compared to other QDs so a few spritzes are all it takes to do a medium sized car.


----------



## shine247

cargainz said:


> ECP have sales on all the time but if you need BSD get it. It will usually work out 50% of the price of a regular QD as most of them are priced around £15.
> 
> Your math is still wrong as you are not factoring in any discount code and free delivery:wave:
> 
> From ECP
> Using code weekend30
> £7.69 for a 750ml bottle


Don't forgot Quidco  For ECP in general.


----------



## GleemSpray

GleemSpray said:


> First play with Sonax BSD today.
> 
> The car was a daily driver and no time for a proper deep-clean, but it was pre-washed with Surfex, then 2BM with G3 BodyPrep shampoo, so it came up reasonably clean.
> 
> I used the BSD as a drying aid, the same way I usually use AG AquaWax. So I (gently and carefully) removed about half of the final rinse water using an AG Flexi Water blade on the flat panels, then gave one spray of BSD per door and 2 each for bonnet and roof, working it in and around using a damp MF cloth.
> 
> I understand what people say about BSD being "grabby" as it is a slightly heavier, more viscous liquid than a spray wax, but it just required a little more pushing round the paintwork. Very little in the way of buffing required and the paint feels smooth to the touch afterwards.
> 
> Of the other products that I can compare it to, the overall effect is more glassy and shiny than AG Aquawax, but I think AquaWax gives a lovely soft wax glow and a slightly better look overall. I guess it would depend on the paint colour. From what I have read, I expect that BSD will last much longer than the 1-2 weeks of beading and shine you typically get from Aquawax.
> 
> BSD gives a similar level of paintwork gloss to AG Topaz, but seems to work less well on rubber and trim, which is darkened and glossed nicely by Topaz . Topaz would typically last around a month or so in use.
> 
> I haven't used much in the way of other, proper, QD's, although I have the Autoglym Rapid Detailer and the PowerMaxed Quick Detailer. I did intend trying to mix BSD with other QD's and Aquawax as others have done, but I was honestly surprised how easy it was to use straight out of the bottle after all the reports of grabbiness I have read.
> 
> This afternoon, I got to wash and BSD my own car and it went on quick and easily again. BSD really looks good on metallic silver.
> 
> I'm impressed !!


Nearly a week later and the car has been through some torrential rain at times, yet it looks surprisingly clean and its still beading just as strongly as day one. The wheels seem to be staying cleaner for having BSD on them too.

The car is still showing a very high level of gloss too. It actually stands out, as it did when i used AS Topaz over all surfaces. I am a bit undecided as to whether it hides or highlights imperfections - need some more sunny days !!

If BSD really does last for a couple of months, as others have suggested, then it really is something very special, given the low price and absolute ease of use.

I could compare it to AG EGP, in terms of looks and low price, but it is much easier to use as it dries instantly and can be used on trim. Works quite well on window rubbers, giving a slightly darkening silk finish, but it doesn't seem to properly revive faded plastics as well as specialist trim dressings do.

I will have to try BSD over the top of a trim dressing and see if that works.

As far as the title of this thread goes - BSD is very, very impressive and might well fit the bill for some people for year round use, but like all sealants, it doesn't seem to give the warm deep glow of a decent wax.

I do absolutely think BSD is going to be in my arsenal for quick turnarounds on rels shopping trollys tho and i want to try it over the top of SRP.


----------



## barry75

Sonax BSD is on offer in ECP with code PAT55 come in at 7.99 a bottle


----------



## GleemSpray

3 weeks on from giving the shopping trolley a quick wash + BSD as drying aid. 

It hasn't been washed since, apart from quite a lot of heavy rain, yet its still shining brightly and beading well. My instincts tell me it is noticeably cleaner looking than i would expect after such a period of neglect + bad weather. 

It does remind me of AS Topaz (although that glosses trim a bit better) and the Topaz was generally good for 2 months protection.

On my own car i have mixed BSD 50:50 with AG Aquawax and the finish is lovely looking. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmojorisin007

I have purchased a couple of sample pots of OCD Area 51 and Nebula and spent an entire Sunday afternoon meticulously cleaning and applying. They did look great but only really lasted around 3 weeks.

This weekend washed and topped off with BSD and boom !

On my wifes car which gets filthy down country lanes I've tried the Sonax Xtreme Protect + Shine and that is next level. Its awesome.

There is a pleasure in applying a wax and maybe the Nebula had the edge on the BSD but it probably took me 10x as long.


----------



## GleemSpray

Mrmojorisin007 said:


> There is a pleasure in applying a wax and maybe the Nebula had the edge on the BSD but it probably took me 10x as long.


That's the thing.

When the weather improves, i am really looking forward to spending a full day giving the car a deep clean and polish and top it off with 2 coats of HD Wax and i know it will look great again.

But as a super quick drying aid/top up, when time is tight, BSD is truly epic.


----------



## GleemSpray

barry75 said:


> Sonax BSD is on offer in ECP with code PAT55 come in at 7.99 a bottle


Currently just 7.69 following the price reduction back to £10.99 and using the code SALE56, which is good for another 4 days till month end.


----------



## GleemSpray

GleemSpray said:


> 3 weeks on from giving the shopping trolley a quick wash + BSD as drying aid.
> 
> It hasn't been washed since, apart from quite a lot of heavy rain, yet its still shining brightly and beading well. My instincts tell me it is noticeably cleaner looking than i would expect after such a period of neglect + bad weather.
> 
> It does remind me of AS Topaz (although that glosses trim a bit better) and the Topaz was generally good for 2 months protection.
> 
> On my own car i have mixed BSD 50:50 with AG Aquawax and the finish is lovely looking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Now nearly 6 weeks since the shopping trolley was washed and BSD applied as drying aid onto bare, but not polished or clayed, paintwork.

Its not been washed in that time, yet its still shining brightly. The lower sills / arches / rear bumper etc are grubby as you would expect, but generally the paintwork is much, much cleaner looking than you would expect it to be.

Its raining outside and the BSD is still beading, but the beading is loosing its shape just a little on the roof and some edges. in other places its beading and shedding water pretty much as day one.

It doesn't have the depth or glow of a decent wax finish, but it makes the car look well and is hugely impressive for the price / ease of use / durability.


----------



## Mcpx

GleemSpray said:


> It doesn't have the depth or glow of a decent wax finish, but it makes the car look well and is hugely impressive for the price / ease of use / durability.


That is probably true, but if you do use it over a wax then you get the best of both worlds, the depth of the wax and the finish and durability of the BSD. Last wax I used was OCD Nebula, then washed a week later and given a coat of BSD for an eye popping finish.


----------



## GleemSpray

Yeah, if / when i get the right combo of time + weather ... i want to clay and polish the paint, then 2 layers of HD Wax and then some BSD on top.

Should look great, i reckon.


----------



## ah234

GleemSpray said:


> Now nearly 6 weeks since the shopping trolley was washed and BSD applied as drying aid onto bare, but not polished or clayed, paintwork.
> 
> Its not been washed in that time, yet its still shining brightly. The lower sills / arches / rear bumper etc are grubby as you would expect, but generally the paintwork is much, much cleaner looking than you would expect it to be.
> 
> Its raining outside and the BSD is still beading, but the beading is loosing its shape just a little on the roof and some edges. in other places its beading and shedding water pretty much as day one.
> 
> It doesn't have the depth or glow of a decent wax finish, but it makes the car look well and is hugely impressive for the price / ease of use / durability.


Agree with you in the finish, I love the stuff in winter though- good protection between washes

Tend to use something else to top up between washes in summer


----------



## GleemSpray

On my own car i mixed BSD 50:50 with AG Aquawax and that worked very well as a top-up / drying aid; its a little more slick to go on and it definitely gives a hint of wax warmth to the finish.

Seems to be holding up ok after a couple of weeks too.


----------



## NGresh79

Hi all, stumbled on this post after starting a similar post on Sonax recommendations.
From fresh paint would the suggestion be:
Wax first then BSD and don't worry for a while.
BSD then BSD or a QD or gloss/shine product on interim quick washes? 
Any recommendations on a Wax or QD product to complement the BSD?

Thanks

Just looking for a quick basic routine so my addictive personality is kept at bay and I don't end up living in the garage ☺


----------



## steveo3002

its so cheap and easy , no point in not using it every or every other wash , keeps it almost non stick and makes for easier cleaning


----------



## alfajim

I just use BSD now on mates cars. Easy for me and it gives a great finish that they appreciate


----------



## Adam16

Honestly BSD on its own is great - the question with anything is it extra really worth the incremental gain?


----------



## lloydrm

Interesting experiences. 
I've always used BSD (mostly as drying aid) on top of a sealant/wax (FK1000p, Collinite 845 915, Powerlock). On its own I feel it is missing depth and slickness. But maybe that is just my inclination towards waxes. Might give it a try on its own.


----------



## Sheep

Adam16 said:


> Honestly BSD on its own is great - the question with anything is it extra really worth the incremental gain?


I personally find that I prefer a bit of slickness to my paint. I don't doubt that BSD has great beading and protection, but I'll give up a bit of that for some slickness. Lots of products out there bead nearly as good as BSD but provide much nicer feel and an easier application experience.


----------



## atbalfour

Sheep said:


> I personally find that I prefer a bit of slickness to my paint. I don't doubt that BSD has great beading and protection, but I'll give up a bit of that for some slickness. Lots of products out there bead nearly as good as BSD but provide much nicer feel and an easier application experience.


At that price point though nothing performs like BSD.

To find a product that beads as well, if not better, you're into £80 coating top coats.


----------



## NorthantsPete

atbalfour said:


> At that price point though nothing performs like BSD.
> 
> To find a product that beads as well, if not better, you're into £80 coating top coats.


Hmm, ish.

Meguirs bulk xpress wax is very hydrophobic and slick, plus works out about £4.30 for 500ml. You really feel it next wash, the sponge just glides.

The bsd at next wash is, well, still quite grabby


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

NorthantsPete said:


> Hmm, ish.
> 
> Meguirs bulk xpress wax is very hydrophobic and slick, plus works out about £4.30 for 500ml. You really feel it next wash, the sponge just glides.
> 
> The bsd at next wash is, well, still quite grabby


What's the durability like on that xpress wax? Looks like a good product and a very good drying aid that ads protection.


----------



## tosh

Megs xpress synthetic is the same as Ultimate Quik Wax, just in bulk format. 

It is exceptional at drying aid duties; the drying towel just glides and it doesn’t stain trim or windows either 

Used in this manner (drying aid, not spray wax) it’s still on my car after 4 weeks (doing 4 x ONR washes). Still making perfectly round beads on the paint. 

If you were spraying it on a dry car, it will last longer


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

tosh said:


> Megs xpress synthetic is the same as Ultimate Quik Wax, just in bulk format.
> 
> It is exceptional at drying aid duties; the drying towel just glides and it doesn't stain trim or windows either
> 
> Used in this manner (drying aid, not spray wax) it's still on my car after 4 weeks (doing 4 x ONR washes). Still making perfectly round beads on the paint.
> 
> If you were spraying it on a dry car, it will last longer


4 weeks for a drying aid will do me nicely, especially as you end up topping up each time you wash too; thanks dude.


----------



## NorthantsPete

yep exactly, more than you need when washing anyway


----------



## atbalfour

NorthantsPete said:


> Hmm, ish.
> 
> Meguirs bulk xpress wax is very hydrophobic and slick, plus works out about £4.30 for 500ml. You really feel it next wash, the sponge just glides.
> 
> The bsd at next wash is, well, still quite grabby


There is no 'ish' when it comes to beading. BSD is the most hydrophobic product you can buy for less than £7.

The Megs does have other benefits including the slickness.


----------



## tosh

Mother-Goose said:


> 4 weeks for a drying aid will do me nicely, especially as you end up topping up each time you wash too; thanks dude.


To be fair, I generally use it nearly every post ONR drying session, as it means I use a lot less pressure drying. But no where near as much UQW as the first time. I don't do a lot of shampoo or snow foam washes any more.

I do have and use a lot of BSD, but that's on a dry car, and i do have the grabby feeling issue. Doesn't work for me as a drying aid; a drying aid is supposed to make drying easier. If I want to do a car with 3 months of decent protection, out comes the BSD.

Get a normal bottle of Ultimate Quik Wax first, see if you like it before you get a gallon. Plus you get a branded bottle to use later.


----------



## steveo3002

turtle wax products worth a look if you can look beyond the name brand , ive not used my bsd sinse getting the turtle wax looks better and feels slicker imo


----------



## NorthantsPete

tosh said:


> To be fair, I generally use it nearly every post ONR drying session, as it means I use a lot less pressure drying. But no where near as much UQW as the first time. I don't do a lot of shampoo or snow foam washes any more.
> 
> I do have and use a lot of BSD, but that's on a dry car, and i do have the grabby feeling issue. Doesn't work for me as a drying aid; a drying aid is supposed to make drying easier. If I want to do a car with 3 months of decent protection, out comes the BSD.
> 
> Get a normal bottle of Ultimate Quik Wax first, see if you like it before you get a gallon. Plus you get a branded bottle to use later.


Works well with a normal wash and a drying aid. Never applied dry as it was too gloopy, the water gives it some spread.

When you get 50% through the bottle fill it up with water, viola a detailer spray.

agree, get a quik wax bottle then buy bulk if you like it, you can spray it everywhere, as a drying aid i did half the car in bsd, half in quik wax. The gloss was higher on bsd side, the slikness was no competiton come next was for the megs side, and it gives a warm glow, hides swirls/scratches better, (BSD seems to show them up?) 
The water come soff the car easier with Quik wax, even though BS Dis more hydro once completed, maybe its so hydro it isnt absorbing into my cloth, but im chasing water around the car whereas the megs, its one and done.

Ive move donto DoDo Basics of bling though as it is £10 cheaper than megs initially, but makes up 10 litres opposed to 3.8 us litres and it spray it everywhere as i dry... when finished drying i keep spraying and clean up door jams , boot lid ad surround areas, its a nice carnbua spray that doesnt stain. Its so easy you look for other places to spray, so even went into the engine bay! you can also use it inside the car like quik\xpress wax

Wish id found it earlier tbh....


----------

